# Bulova Tuning Fork 218



## Seatime (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello everybody,

Just wanted to say hello and please if you guys can help to take a decision with respect a watch that I have spotted but as I am a really naive person in the matter so I would appreciate a bit of help.

It is a bulova deep sea with a tuning fork movement, the problem is that I know very little about those movements and would like your opinion, What sort of things I have to keep in mind before buy it.....any weakness ??.....I have understood that those movement seem to have an issue with the voltage with todays batteries on the market.

If somebody could help to deepen a little bit more about it please.

Many thanks


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You shouldn't have any trouble with modern silver oxide batteries and the 218 calibre...it might need re-phasing if it hasn't been done before but this is part of a normal service.

Which version of the Deep Sea? If it's the one with the internal rotating bezel (below), the only issue I can think of is that the orange section (0 to 15) on this bezel can be quite faded. It should be bright orange, some have gone yellow.


----------



## Seatime (Jun 27, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> You shouldn't have any trouble with modern silver oxide batteries and the 218 calibre...it might need re-phasing if it hasn't been done before but this is part of a normal service.
> 
> Which version of the Deep Sea? If it's the one with the internal rotating bezel (below), the only issue I can think of is that the orange section (0 to 15) on this bezel can be quite faded. It should be bright orange, some have gone yellow.


Good day Silver,

The watch is the one below


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Seatime said:


> :starwars:


If your intention is to post like this to get to 50 and access to the sales forum we are onto you :wink2: you have been knocked back down to one post.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Seatime, don't get on the wrong side of JoT. 

I did it once but I think I got away with it.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

luddite said:


> Seatime, don't get on the wrong side of JoT.
> 
> I did it once but I think I got away with it.


We've all done it...once and only once  . (don't mention the BBC and you should be safe)


----------

